# What is DW's "Marmite" product.



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

As per the title in everyone's experience what product has had the most divided of opinions on the forum? After a good chat with a fellow member today DW is noticeably lacking that banter of a good old argument. Please this is a light hearted take on things. So tell us you're loves that people don't like or vice versa. :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

BSD, horrid stuff.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Think is got to be Meguiars M105 for me. Just can't get on with it. M101 everyday. :thumb:


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

dholdi said:


> BSD, horrid stuff.


Have you read the question? BSD does not divide opinion its well regarded for what it is.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Eddmeister said:


> Have you read the question? BSD does not divide opinion its well regarded for what it is.


Yes, the clue is in the vice versa bit.



Moet1974 said:


> So tell us you're loves that people don't like or vice versa. :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Double speed wax? Some people love it and others don't get along with it.

I'm the former, it's such a great wax to use.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

CG V range polishes 
I admit they're not the greatest in the land but I have a soft spot for V38 and think it's a fine finishing polish. 

They get a lot of stick on here but I feel if you know their limitations you can use them successfully 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Everything from af.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

suspal said:


> Everything from af.


EVERYTHING??
Not even a fan of ultra glaze?

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> EVERYTHING??
> Not even a fan of ultra glaze?
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Nope,imho there's better products out there,It's a buyer market and personel preference.:thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

suspal said:


> Nope,imho there's better products out there,It's a buyer market and personel preference.:thumb:


Can't argue with that.....


Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

suspal said:


> Everything from af.


The only thing I own from AF is their handy puck. The rest of the range is seriously substandard. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine is Meguairs MF cutting pads! lots of people struggle with them but they are simply easy to use and easy to look after, probably the best cutting pads that a beginner and pro can use


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> The only thing I own from AF is their handy puck. The rest of the range is seriously substandard. :thumb:


Obliterate is good:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chongo said:


> Obliterate is good:thumb:


C'mon Chongo at the price not a chance better apc's out there my man at half the price.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Limited edition waxes new one every week and people keep falling for it


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> Mine is Meguairs MF cutting pads! lots of people struggle with them but they are simply easy to use and easy to look after, probably the best cutting pads that a beginner and pro can use


Especially if used with CG V34 an epic combo. :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Moet1974 said:


> Especially if used with CG V34 an epic combo. :thumb:


Don't get chongo started on CG polishes 
Lol



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Shame Kimo is banned we'd only have to mention Carbon Collective and the tread would go turbo!!!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've always found it amusing how many threads about Wheel Woolies and EZ Detail Wheel Brushes seem to end up really dividing opinion.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

suspal said:


> Everything from af.


I'm the same , not a fan at all. I like Angelwax Desirable which a lot don't


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Moet1974 said:


> Shame Kimo is banned we'd only have to mention Carbon Collective and the tread would go turbo!!!


Or Angelwax.lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Moet1974 said:


> Shame Kimo is banned we'd only have to mention Carbon Collective and the tread would go turbo!!!


Wondered where Kimo was and Allen F short suspention I hope,every forim needs characters,we may not agree with everything that's said but we're all here because we all share one thing Detailing.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> Especially if used with CG V34 an epic combo. :thumb:


Am gob smacked you think CGV34 is a great combo:doublesho you must be on the old swally tonight:lol: CG full range should be banned totally


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

chongo said:


> Obliterate is good:thumb:


Agreed, however it doesn't do very well as an apc.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

chongo said:


> Am gob smacked you think CGV34 is a great combo:doublesho you must be on the old swally tonight CG full range should be banned totally


  
Hahahaha

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Don't get chongo started on CG polishes
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...


To late


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dholdi said:


> Agreed, however it doesn't do very well as an apc.


 been using it wrong then


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> Am gob smacked you think CGV34 is a great combo:doublesho you must be on the old swally tonight:lol: CG full range should be banned totally


You must remember your place "Professor" our colonial cousins know best and we must bow down to their superior knowledge!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chongo said:


> To late


Chongo I've got all three v cg's compounds do you need any buddy? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AB Majifoam


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> Chongo I've got all three v cg's compounds do you need any buddy? :lol::lol::lol:


Naaa you keep them :newbie: :lol::lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say snowfoam is very marmite :lol: there's no middle ground on that one!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> You must remember your place "Professor" our colonial cousins know best and we must bow down to their superior knowledge!


Oh no:doublesho what have I done:lol: anyway what do they know and they should bow down to me as am the only "Professor" on here


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I would say AF citrus power is a "load of mince"

The irony is i like mince.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> AB Majifoam


Demetri do people still use it I must have at least 15/20 lts of the stuff never gonna use it.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

For me, my biggest conflict is Optimum No Rinse.
How can this encapsulate grit/dust/sand making it safe to wipe a MF over my paint?
But the lovers of ONR continue to post up photographic evidence of swirl free afters
I bought a bottle to try for myself.......but then watched a youtuber put a convincing argument against.......argh:wall:....the conflict.....THE MARMITE:lol:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

HEADPHONES said:


> For me, my biggest conflict is Optimum No Rinse.
> How can this encapsulate grit/dust/sand making it safe to wipe a MF over my paint?
> But the lovers of ONR continue to post up photographic evidence of swirl free afters
> I bought a bottle to try for myself.......but then watched a youtuber put a convincing argument against.......argh:wall:....the conflict.....THE MARMITE:lol:


It's amazing stuff though, i know it's a bit odd but it seems to work!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

HEADPHONES said:


> For me, my biggest conflict is Optimum No Rinse.
> How can this encapsulate grit/dust/sand making it safe to wipe a MF over my paint?
> But the lovers of ONR continue to post up photographic evidence of swirl free afters
> I bought a bottle to try for myself.......but then watched a youtuber put a convincing argument against.......argh:wall:....the conflict.....THE MARMITE:lol:


Watch out :doublesho A&J will be on you like a rash:lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, when I first raved about Powermaxed TFR, which I still use and can't fault to this day, that certainly divided opinion from 'it's a superb pre-wash to 'it's going to melt your car like lava'.

Ha ha.

As for AF products, Citrus Power is superb and Illusion is still a quality wet look show wax, all imo obviously.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

dholdi said:


> Agreed, however it doesn't do very well as an apc.


ObliTARate is a tar remover though, not an apc.



Marmite product: Fusso

There are many lovers and many haters of these paste sealants. I haven't used them myself though.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

suspal said:


> C'mon Chongo at the price not a chance better apc's out there my man at half the price.:lol::lol::lol:





bigkahunaburger said:


> ObliTARate is a tar remover though, not an apc.


I think he means this quote above haha


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I think he means this quote above haha


[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Autoglym Hi-Tech Flexi Water Blade is the product i love that others hate. 

I know, I know,….. I have heard all the arguments about “water blades”. Heard people say "one bit of grit and that's it"

But I have used it, very carefully and lightly, for years, to remove most of the water from flat stretches of paint. It has never scratched my paint, even on a Mk1 Ford Focus which had the worst thin factory paint i have ever experienced.

The Autoglym blade is very, very soft and bendy and it gets even softer if you keep it in a bucket of hot water between passes. 

It never scratches and it leaves the paint dry and perfect and lovely in seconds, using the lightest of touches – you only need to hold it with fingertips - finish off the edges with a towel and job done.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

suspal said:


> Everything from af.


I was guilty of jumping on the auto finesse bandwagon after watching numerous you tube vids, advertising campaigns, show stands..... I've come to dislike their products and become utterly disappointed. Sold my waxes, sold other items and simply using all my other products excessively to use them up.

Do love the handi puck but no idea where to buy alternate pads for it that are not auto finesse.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

HEADPHONES said:


> I bought a bottle to try for myself.......but then watched a youtuber put a convincing argument against.......argh:wall:....the conflict.....THE MARMITE:lol:


Which youtuber? Link please.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Which youtuber? Link please.







Not saying his word is gospel, but enough to stop me using my bottle of ONR......for now


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sam6er said:


> Agree with you on srp. I really didnt like it or their tar remover!


Most Autoglym is crap in my eyes. Fast glass is terrible, the worst product I've ever used though was some AutoGlanz wax sample pots I picked up - smelt AMAZING, it was like trying to wipe off the impossible. :lol:

SRP is most 'marmite' though. You can fool most of the people...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Tombo said:


> I was guilty of jumping on the auto finesse bandwagon after watching numerous you tube vids, advertising campaigns, show stands..... I've come to dislike their products and become utterly disappointed. Sold my waxes, sold other items and simply using all my other products excessively to use them up.
> 
> Do love the handi puck but no idea where to buy alternate pads for it that are not auto finesse.


Scholl:thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

wayne451 said:


> Most Autoglym is crap in my eyes. Fast glass is terrible, the worst product I've ever used though was some AutoGlanz wax sample pots I picked up - smelt AMAZING, it was like trying to wipe off the 'impossible :lol:
> 
> SRP is most 'marmite' though. You can fool most of the people...


Quite a bold statement that! What makes you say it's all crap?

I find SRP is a great product, if you have dusting then then you're using far far to much of it.

SRP has been around for about 50 years, so I doubt it's crap as you say; you're probably just using it wrong...:devil:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

iCraig said:


> Quite a bold statement that! What makes you say it's all crap?
> 
> I find SRP is a great product, if you have dusting then then you're using far far to much of it.
> 
> SRP has been around for about 50 years, so I doubt it's crap as you say; you're probably just using it wrong...:devil:


Dusting only came from the old formula :thumb: but he's is right 90% of their products are crap except their new HD shampoo :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I've used AG products for over 10 years and only ever found UDS 'crap'.

But it's each to their own I suppose, I'd like to try other things like BH Cleanser Polish instead of SRP etc, but if I can get 500ml of SRP for £9 compared to CP for £18 then I know where my money is going; especially considering they do virtually the same job.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

iCraig said:


> I've used AG products for over 10 years and only ever found UDS 'crap'.
> 
> But it's each to their own I suppose, I'd like to try other things like BH Cleanser Polish instead of SRP etc, but if I can get 500ml of SRP for £9 compared to CP for £18 then I know where my money is going; especially considering they do virtually the same job.


CP £15 free postage from PB :wave:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

chongo said:


> CP £15 free postage from PB :wave:


But £6 is 2 pints in the pub. :lol:

But I will have a look at PB!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SRP is a glaze not a pre wax cleaner,BH cleanser polish is miles ahead.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Ross said:


> SRP is a glaze not a pre wax cleaner,BH cleanser polish is miles ahead.


Is it? I'm pretty sure it has some cleaning ability and filling properties too.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> SRP is a glaze not a pre wax cleaner,BH cleanser polish is miles ahead.


Srp is an AIO


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

iCraig said:


> Is it? I'm pretty sure it has some cleaning ability and filling properties too.


That's what a glaze does :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Srp is an AIO


Both SRP and AF Triple are naff


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Both SRP and AF Triple are naff


:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

iCraig said:


> But £6 is 2 pints in the pub. :lol:
> 
> But I will have a look at PB!


2 pints!!!!!
Not in my local, I pint and a packet of crisps at the most.

Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> 2 pints!!!!!
> Not in my local, I pint and a packet of crisps at the most.
> 
> Gonz.


Can tell you live south of Nottingham then gonz :lol: get 2 pints and change from £6 at most boozers round me haha!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Tombo said:


> I was guilty of jumping on the auto finesse bandwagon after watching numerous you tube vids, advertising campaigns, show stands..... I've come to dislike their products and become utterly disappointed. Sold my waxes, sold other items and simply using all my other products excessively to use them up.
> 
> Do love the handi puck but no idea where to buy alternate pads for it that are not auto finesse.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/301842584685

Black and yellow are soft enough to wax and orange is ok for polishes :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> 2 pints!!!!!
> Not in my local, I pint and a packet of crisps at the most.
> 
> Gonz.


Haha, the joy's of living in the north then! Even in Manchester City Centre you'd struggle to pay over £7 for 2 pints. :lol:

I am quite surprised about peoples reactions towards AG products, I do wonder if they didn't sell them in Halfords et al and they were more of a niche brand, more people would like them?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

£4.50 a pint in my local!!
Not sure how much marmite is tho. 


Gonz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)

AF Power Seal - brilliant stuff.

Chemical Guys Jet Seal - absolute garbage.

...heads for the hills.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marmite product. Definitely Wheel Woolies. Some think they are the best things since sliced bread (get the marmite link there). Others, like me, much prefer the versatlity of EZ style brushes.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine is the Adams wash pad. I got one after the rave reviews, but I found it to big to use and just couldn't get on with it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> £4.50 a pint in my local!!
> Not sure how much marmite is tho.
> 
> Never mind Marmite, the North/South Divide is the one that divides opinion - come to live in Sheffield where you can try the Bradfield Brewery beers at the Nag's Head in Bradfield. It's only £2 a pint and pie, chips & peas plus a pint for £6 and then slosh on the Hendersons!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

suspal said:


> Demetri do people still use it I must have at least 15/20 lts of the stuff never gonna use it.


Me too

Like you said, better stuff out there


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think a real marmite product category is glass coatings like Gtechniq G1. Some people love them but for me they've only ever been a PITA. Inconsistent performance and loads of wiper blade judder no matter how well I prep/clean before application.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> I think a real marmite product category is glass coatings like Gtechniq G1. Some people love them but for me they've only ever been a PITA. Inconsistent performance and loads of wiper blade judder no matter how well I prep/clean before application.


The reason for wiperblade judder is because the product is so efficent that not enough water is available for lubricity,hence the judder,if it was the other way people would still ne moaning can't win.:thumb:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

suspal said:


> The reason for wiperblade judder is because the product is so efficent that not enough water is available for lubricity,hence the judder,if it was the other way people would still ne moaning can't win.:thumb:


Very Marmite for me....seems to be a solution for a problem that doesn't exist but I know others rave over windscreen coatings

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Taxboy said:


> Very Marmite for me....seems to be a solution for a problem that doesn't exist but I know others rave over windscreen coatings
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Each to their own,I like nanolex ultra, Gtechniq and anglewax etc I'm happy to coat my glass with coating or even polymers.
I only offer advise on products that work and I'm not one for jumping on the bandwagon just for the sake of it,I generally purchase products of reputable companies who have proven track record of producing products that have worked for me and those that arn't relabelling,those that do relable for various reasons are marmite in my humble opinion.:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

HEADPHONES said:


> For me, my biggest conflict is Optimum No Rinse.
> How can this encapsulate grit/dust/sand making it safe to wipe a MF over my paint?
> But the lovers of ONR continue to post up photographic evidence of swirl free afters
> I bought a bottle to try for myself.......but then watched a youtuber put a convincing argument against.......argh:wall:....the conflict.....THE MARMITE:lol:


I love ONR, but use it as a quick detailer only - great for getting bird poop off etc...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> I love ONR, but use it as a quick detailer only - great for getting bird poop off etc...


Because Poorboy's World - Bird Sh#t Remover sounds so crude.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

